# Help! Allen Edmonds heel split after one year. Warranty?



## soupcxan (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought a pair of AE Park Avenues in April of 2009. Since then, I've worn them 2-3 days a week to the office (alternated with the AE Mcallister). My office is carpeted and my driving commute is only about 15 minutes. Today I noticed that one of the rubber layers of the back of the heel on my right shoe is separating - see photo.

Has this happened to anyone else? Is there any kind of warranty on Allen Edmonds? I know I can send them back for new heels at my expense, but I don't think heels should wear out after only a year. And frankly it's inconvenient to be without them for several weeks.


----------



## Sir Waler Raleigh (May 2, 2010)

For convenience and expediency, the local cobbler should be able to ameliorate this for a minimal charge and in a timely manner. Over one hundred wearings and four seasons is likely past any implied warranty on a consumable part, but one can always enquire.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like one of the lifts has separated a little. A five minute trip to the cobbler for a little cement should fix that. Since you've worn them 100-150 times I wouldn't say that's a warranty issue, but AE is probably more generous than I am. E-Mail them and ask.

EDIT: Didn't realize I was double-posting Sir Walter!


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to beat a dead horse, but those shoes have been worn 100 times, which could come out to over 250 miles or beyond 1,000,000+ steps. That is far beyond what I would consider any implied warranty on a shoe. Pay the $30 and get it professionally re-done by Allen Edmonds.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Two words: Super Glue.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd either put a dab of leather cement on it or ask the local cobbler to. You could probably stop by a Tandy Leather shop if one is local and ask them to put a drop on it for $1.

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For the do-it-yourselfer's in our midst, a dab of "Gorilla Glue" between those heel plates will repair the pictured damage.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll second the recommendation of shoe goo. It dries pliable, so it will move with the shoe and won't crack or break like superglue can. It also makes a great pitchers toe on a pair of baseball cleats, haha


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

soupcxan said:


> * * * Is there any kind of warranty on Allen Edmonds? I know I can send them back for new heels at my expense, but I don't think heels should wear out after only a year. And frankly it's inconvenient to be without them for several weeks. * * *


What? You did not get the Allen Edmonds extended warranty plan?


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

son of brummell said:


> What? You did not get the Allen Edmonds extended warranty plan?


I think it is only $29.95 for the Park Ave.


----------



## soupcxan (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I will try ShoeGoo or Gorilla Glue.

But I still think that it's odd for the back of the heel to wear out after only a year. Given AE's price and reputation, I expected to go at least 5 years before repair/recrafting was needed.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

soupcxan said:


> Given AE's price and reputation, I expected to go at least 5 years before repair/recrafting was needed.


This is a perfectly reasonable expectation, if you plan to keep them in the box and carry them around with you.

If you intend to actually wear the shoes - on your feet, outside, walking around - then no, you will not be able to go five years before having your heels replaced or soles replaced.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

soupcxan said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will try ShoeGoo or Gorilla Glue.
> 
> But I still think that it's odd for the back of the heel to wear out after only a year. Given AE's price and reputation, I expected to go at least 5 years before repair/recrafting was needed.


Agreed. AE should not need a heel replacement until at least 20 years. A full recrafting should occur only once a generation.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> This is a perfectly reasonable expectation, if you plan to keep them in the box and carry them around with you.
> 
> If you intend to actually wear the shoes - on your feet, outside, walking around - then no, you will not be able to go five years before having your heels replaced or soles replaced.


+1

Wear. Enjoy. Maintain. Repair. Repeat.


----------



## TEL (Nov 13, 2009)

son of brummell said:


> Agreed. AE should not need a heel replacement until at least 20 years. A full recrafting should occur only once a generation.
> 
> Good luck.


Whoa! 20 years?! I guess maybe if you own 14 or 15 pair!! Or maybe if you weigh 135-150 lbs.!? But a single pair worn regularly 100-150 times per year? Additionally, there is no accounting for maintenance of the shoes and many people erroneously believe that they take exacting care when in fact they do not.
I would find it premature if the shoe truly required "re-crafting" - but there is no indication of that from the photo above, and the issue in question does not seem excessive. There may in fact be a warranty concern and I am sure AE will handle any service professionally, but to expect not to incur any requisite costs or to have the shoes replaced completely is slightly pretentious.


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

Buy better shoes.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2021)

New reply on an old post - just had this happen after 4 days of wearing the shoe. 

First time owning a pair and I am not impressed.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Not at all surprising with AE.


----------

